# 2013 SKI Magazine Resort Rankings (Northeast)



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't see any other comments on this, but I just got the latest edition of SKI Magazine and the usual annual rankings.  Here are the Northeast Resorts.....note who are missing:  

1.  Mont Tremblant
2.  Sunday River
3.  Smuggler's Notch
4.  Sugarloaf, Maine
5.  Stowe
6.  Holiday Valley
7.  Killington
8.  Whiteface
9.  Loon
10.  Jay Peak

Those are the top ten that made the magazine.  I think it reflects who had snow/good snowmaking last year.  Note that Sugarbush and Saddleback are not on the list.  Nor is Bretton Woods.  And Stowe has dropped to fifth.  

And in Ski Magazine's new tradition, the link for rankings 11-20 does not work.  :smash:

Comments?


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 15, 2012)

Tremblant got quite a few 'overrated' comments in the other thread.  Nuff said.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2012)

fbrissette said:


> Tremblant got quite a few 'overrated' comments in the other thread.  Nuff said.



For whatever reason it seems to be in the top of this ranking many times.  So is Whistler for the main rankings.  I just think it is a popularity contest/shows which resorts SKI readers go to most.  Very surprising to see Sunday River jump up to No. 2...


----------



## xlr8r (Oct 16, 2012)

Sugarbush not being in the top 10 is a joke!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2012)

I love Smuggler's Notch, but it being ranked above Stowe and Jay Peak is cray-cray.

Only thing I can logically conclude is that they awarded ridiculous points for children's programs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2012)

Also, just noticing Holiday Valley?  Place only has a 750 foot vertical.  Places like Camelback and Blue Mountain have more, lol.

These lists are, as always, silliness.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't recall Saddleback ever being on the list. Given their popularity the biggest surprise for me is that neither Okemo or Stratton is listed in the top ten.  Usually one of them is.  This might be the first time Jay made the top 10, which is ironic as it probably has more to do with waterslides than skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2012)

Mount Snow - not that I would put it in the top 10 but...


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 16, 2012)

This survey looks like it was filled out by people that never hit the slopes before 10AM.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 16, 2012)

As a western New Yorker this is a huge win for Holiday Valley (deserving or not). It IS a fun mountain, despite the lack of vertical. And gets good lake effect snow.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2012)

fbrissette said:


> This survey looks like it was filled out by people that never hit the slopes before 10AM.



Isn't that the target demographic for SKI magazine?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that the target demographic for SKI magazine?



Bingo


----------



## Edd (Oct 16, 2012)

Downhill Threads said:


> As a western New Yorker this is a huge win for Holiday Valley (deserving or not). It IS a fun mountain, despite the lack of vertical. And gets good lake effect snow.



I think they usually do well on this list.


----------



## Downhill Threads (Oct 16, 2012)

true... but didn't make the top 10 the last 2 years... so good to be back.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2012)

Downhill Threads said:


> As a western New Yorker this is a huge win for Holiday Valley (deserving or not). It IS a fun mountain, despite the lack of vertical. And gets good lake effect snow.



Their definition of Northeast is much broader then most of this boards members.  Holiday Valley is rated because places like Buffalo and Cleveland use it and therefore vote for it.  Don't know if they count Michigan as east or central.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine came in yesterday as well but I didn't have a chance to check it out yet. Will try to skim through tonight.... I can't seem to find the time to sit and read a magazine anymore


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

Other than to read what SKI has to say about the individual resorts in their write-ups, I don't pay much attention to these lists. Having said that, I'm glad to see Sunday River rise up in the rankings. It's a great reward for all the effort of mountain ops and the staff.

As for Saddleback, the only time I saw that resort near this list is last year when SKI called it a resort to watch out for or something like that. As for Jay, the waterpark and the new hotels definitely had something to do with that.


----------



## x10003q (Oct 16, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Also, just noticing Holiday Valley?  Place only has a 750 foot vertical.  Places like Camelback and Blue Mountain have more, lol.
> 
> These lists are, as always, silliness.



Ski magazine actually had some sarcastic comments about HV the led you to believe that Ski would not rank HV #6. An example was that HV ranked #1 for lifts and it only has 3 HSQ (no lift does the 750 ft vert) and Stratton was ranked #4 for lifts with 4 HS6 and a gondola in addition to about 5 or 6 more FG quads and triples. It was also ranked #5 for access while being 6 hours or more from the population that stetches from Wash DC are to Boston.

If you live in Western NY and Ohio the place is an important part of your skiing, but comparing it to the rest of the Northeast is nonsense. Ski should create a new catagory for the Mid-Atlantic and Mid-West. 

For me, if I feel like driving 6+ hours, there are some better choices including Jay, Stowe, Smuggs, Burke, Sugarbush,
most of NH and Sunday River.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think that these rankings would change anyone on AZ's opinion about whether they would or wouldn't ski/ride at an area that is or isn't on the list. 

Hands down where it does have merit is when that issue of _SKI_ is say sitting on an end table in say the waiting room of a doctors office, or car service shop (as 2 copies of it currently are in my waiting room   ) and a few times a year skier/rider starts flipping through the pages and decides to give a place they read about a try. As most of us know, it's all a marketing thing for the masses, since the masses tend to pay far more of a ski area's bills over the course of a season than the ski/riding addicts do


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 16, 2012)

xlr8r said:


> Sugarbush not being in the top 10 is a joke!



For a place that has only cared about real estate for the past decade, you shouldnt be that suprised.

Whiteface seems to have dropped a bit, seems odd as LP always carrys them. 

Otherwise seems par for the course. Never have beef with Tremblant, for the once a year crowd they are pretty good.


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2012)

x10003q said:


> ....and Stratton was ranked #4 for lifts with 4 HS6  and a gondola in addition to about 5 or 6 more FG quads and triples.



I guess its me...but, I think the Stratton lift system stinks. Granted they have a lot of HS lifts, but ever since they moved the North American Chair and took out the old Grizzly....I feel you spend a lot of time traversing and generally on weekends they have really long liftlines.  They need to make the snowbowl a HS lift....that would help.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 16, 2012)

Downhill Threads said:


> As a western New Yorker this is a huge win for Holiday Valley (deserving or not). It IS a fun mountain, despite the lack of vertical. And gets good lake effect snow.



Definiitely a fun mountain. I Used to ski there a lot when I was at school in Buffalo.  I suppose its goof for them to make the list but personally coudl care less about any of their rankings. They seem to be more and more out of touch with regular skiers each year. Years ago I couldn't wait for each issue to show up. These days I don't subscribe and don't feel inclined to pick it up in Doctor's waiting rooms either.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 16, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Definiitely a fun mountain. I Used to ski there a lot when I was at school in Buffalo.  I suppose its goof for them to make the list but personally coudl care less about any of their rankings. They seem to be more and more out of touch with regular skiers each year. Years ago I couldn't wait for each issue to show up. These days I don't subscribe and don't feel inclined to pick it up in Doctor's waiting rooms either.



Does anyone know if that picture in the magazine was actually taken at Holiday Valley? (the one with the skier and the rock bands in the background) That looked pretty gnarly but it could have just been setup to look that way for the shot.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> Also, just noticing Holiday Valley? Place only has a 750 foot vertical. Places like Camelback and Blue Mountain have more, lol.
> 
> These lists are, as always, silliness.



Holiday Valley has appeared in this poll quite often.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe that the only two mountains from Canada to make the list were Whistler and Tremblant. That just seems silly to me. Especially considering how many mountain were evaluated out west. If you are going to make it a list about North America then you have to at least consider mountains like Revelstoke and Kicking Horse in the top 25 for terrain alone.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

As observed, the folks who filled out the surveys are not the same as AZer's, so that explains some of the rankings.  I think it is interesting that some hold in there (Tremblant) while others come and go.  I also thought that Sunday River's jump was impressive.  I will post the national (well, North America) results later which are also interesting.  I think that those results, like these, reflect to some extent which places had the snow and which didn't.  For example, folks ranked Park City much higher than Squaw Valley, and anyone who has been to both knows that the expert stuff at Squaw is insane compared to PCMR.  That said, Squaw had a terrible snow year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can't believe that the only two mountains from Canada to make the list were Whistler and Tremblant. That just seems silly to me. Especially considering how many mountain were evaluated out west. If you are going to make it a list about North America then you have to at least consider mountains like Revelstoke and Kicking Horse in the top 25 for terrain alone.



FWIW Powder did their own ranking too and used their own equation which yielded some interesting results...such as Ogden, Utah being second in the Rockies for skiing.  Interesting find because Pow Mow and Snowbasin do have great snow and no crowds.....but are lesser known.  And Powder did pay homage to Canada from what I saw with Revelstoke and others in their list.


----------



## Edd (Oct 16, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> If you are going to make it a list about North America then you have to at least consider mountains like Revelstoke and Kicking Horse in the top 25 for terrain alone.



This is a Ski Magazine readers poll. Terrain won't necessarily be a high priority.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> FWIW Powder did their own ranking too and used their own equation which yielded some interesting results...such as Ogden, Utah being second in the Rockies for skiing.  Interesting find because Pow Mow and Snowbasin do have great snow and no crowds.....but are lesser known.  And Powder did pay homage to Canada from what I saw with Revelstoke and others in their list.


I have one minor quibble with the Powder rankings: the price of a cheeseburger at MRG/Sugarbush is not what they say it is! It is not the most expensive in the country.:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I have one minor quibble with the Powder rankings: the price of a cheeseburger at MRG/Sugarbush is not what they say it is! It is not the most expensive in the country.:beer:



Yeah, I laughed at that, as well as the guy to girl ratio.  In all seriousness though Powder appeared to do their own internal poll with their own criteria whereas Ski just asked their readers to rank, and those results can be skewed.


----------



## Breakout12 (Oct 16, 2012)

Actual skiing must not rate very high in these rankings.  No offense to anyone, but how can Holiday Valley rank over Bristol?  In fact, why would you choose HV over Bristol?  680 vs 1200 feet, and Bristol is only about an extra hour.

I have friends who like HV, but they are clear that they are really drawn by the apres in Ellicottville, so I suspect that has a lot to do with it.  I investigated HV on their recommendation, but decided we'd be much better served by Bristol.  My GF and I are more interested in the skiing than the apres, but that's us.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2012)

x10003q said:


> If you live in Western NY and Ohio the place is an important part of your skiing, but comparing it to the rest of the Northeast is nonsense. Ski should create a new catagory for the Mid-Atlantic and Mid-West.
> 
> For me, if I feel like driving 6+ hours, there are some better choices including Jay, Stowe, Smuggs, Burke, Sugarbush,
> most of NH and Sunday River.



Kind of like the Time Magazine (might be The New Yorker Magazine) famous cover of a New Yorker's view of the world.  Holiday Valley is in fly over country to us but looking at a map of the states most would consider it the northeast.  We here in the Phi-NY-Bos corridor have it (skiing wise) pretty good.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, I laughed at that, as well as the guy to girl ratio.  In all seriousness though Powder appeared to do their own internal poll with their own criteria whereas Ski just asked their readers to rank, and those results can be skewed.


What was wrong with the guy-to-girl ratio? Seemed pretty fair. We seem to do well, right?


Breakout12 said:


> My GF and I are more interested in the skiing than the apres, but that's us.


If you're more interested in the skiing, you will fit right in here.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

1. Mont Tremblant - Never been
2. Sunday River - Never been
3. Smuggler's Notch - Never been
4. Sugarloaf, Maine - been once,  liked it a lot
5. Stowe - Never been
6. Holiday Valley - Never been
7. Killington - been, like it don't love it, get lost cuz i don't know my way around or insider secrets.
8. Whiteface - Never been
9. Loon - Never been
10. Jay Peak - Never been


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 16, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> I can't believe that the only two mountains from Canada to make the list were Whistler and Tremblant. That just seems silly to me. Especially considering how many mountain were evaluated out west. If you are going to make it a list about North America then you have to at least consider mountains like Revelstoke and Kicking Horse in the top 25 for terrain alone.



Clearly, the ranking seems strongly skewed toward the villages and activities outside of skiing.  Smuggs has a good village and accommodations for families.  Jay Peak's appearance, as noted before, is likely due to the water park, new restaurants and bars.  Tremblant cannot be beat using that criteria.  This likely explains Revelstoke and Kicking Horse absence in the top 25.  There is nothing to do there but skiing.   From a pure skiing perspective, they both belong in the top 10, and I would put Revelstoke strongly in the top 3.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 1. Mont Tremblant - Never been
> 2. Sunday River - Never been
> 3. Smuggler's Notch - Never been
> 4. Sugarloaf, Maine - been once,  liked it a lot
> ...



Fire up that Jeep gmcunni.  You've got alot of exploring to do.  Alot to like about most of those areas and others too. ( Not suggesting you travel to HV or Tremblant but the others are definately hitable from CT)

Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Fire up that Jeep gmcunni.  You've got alot of exploring to do.  Alot to like about most of those areas and others too. ( Not suggesting you travel to HV or Tremblant but the others are definately hitable from CT)
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...



something to think about.  unfortunately i'm relegated more and more to day trips,  but with a little planning and luck i might be able to hit a few.  i do like to try a couple new places each season.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 16, 2012)

Odd that Smuggs is over K.


----------



## Edd (Oct 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Odd that Smuggs is over K.



Probably enjoying the advantage of an unusually strong family vote. 

I've day tripped Smuggs but haven't stayed in their village. Is there any nightlife happening at all?


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 16, 2012)

Pat needs to get over the Canada thing. 99% of us are not going to get passports, deal with customs, annoying french wannabes or BC hippies to ski in Canada when we can get just as good, if not better skiing, here in the US. End of story.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 16, 2012)

marcski said:


> I guess its me...but, I think the Stratton lift system stinks.



Yes, it's you.


----------



## midd (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I naive to presume the rankings have some correlation to advertising revenue, a la the "Best of Boston" from Boston Magazine and everything Phantom Gourmet related?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2012)

marcski said:


> I guess its me...but, I think the Stratton lift system stinks. Granted they have a lot of HS lifts, but ever since they moved the North American Chair and took out the old Grizzly....I feel you spend a lot of time traversing and generally on weekends they have really long liftlines.  They need to make the snowbowl a HS lift....that would help.



I can see your point but you need to ski it in pods. Stay in the same area and ski it out then move to the next pod.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 16, 2012)

midd said:


> Am I naive to presume the rankings have some correlation to advertising revenue, a la the "Best of Boston" from Boston Magazine and everything Phantom Gourmet related?



You would be naive, and wrong.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

midd said:


> Am I naive to presume the rankings have some correlation to advertising revenue, a la the "Best of Boston" from Boston Magazine and everything Phantom Gourmet related?



That's how it works with the 'Globe.


----------



## midd (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty sure I'm not, unless I missed the reputable survey company that collected the data and accounting house that verified the results.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 16, 2012)

midd said:


> Pretty sure I'm not, unless I missed the reputable survey company that collected the data and accounting house that verified the results.



Yeah, we're talking about SKI Magazine.....they might have used one at one time, but certainly not now.


----------



## Edd (Oct 16, 2012)

They're pretty clear that the readers do the voting but who knows?  I'm assuming the process of choosing the top skis is more corrupt than the one choosing the top resorts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> For a place that has only cared about real estate for the past decade, you shouldnt be that suprised.



I'm not one that's surprised Sugarbush isnt in the top-10, though I'd have no problem if they slotted it somewhere #8 - #10.  But what's absurd is that Holiday Valley is ranked > Sugarbush = LULZ.  Only if you've never seen a snowflake before.



Edd said:


> I've day tripped Smuggs but haven't stayed in their village. Is there any nightlife happening at all?



Not really.  The best nightlife "at" Smuggs is a 45 minute drive away in Burlington.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Pat needs to get over the Canada thing. 99% of us are not going to get passports, deal with customs, annoying french wannabes or BC hippies to ski in Canada when we can get just as good, if not better skiing, here in the US. End of story.



Getting usernames confused. I am born and raised in the US and I find skiing in Canada to be unreal. Canadian customs can suck and take forever but it is definitely worth a trip.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2012)

marcski said:


> I guess its me...but, I think the Stratton lift system stinks. Granted they have a lot of HS lifts, but ever since they moved the North American Chair and took out the old Grizzly....I feel you spend a lot of time traversing and generally on weekends they have really long liftlines.  They need to make the snowbowl a HS lift....that would help.


I tend to agree with you, wouldn't say it stinks but far from the best layout I've ever seen. The upper traverse over to the Urza chair is dangerous with throngs of people going flat out in order to make the traverse without having to walk. That little turn going flat out is a dangerous area. The lower traverse is not much better with people coming flying down right into the lift line. And what's with the placement of the base of the Shooting Star lift. If you miss the blind turn going over to it coming down you miss the lift & have to ski all the way down to the Sun Bowl base. Not to mention you have to go flat out around that turn in order to make the lift without walking. The lift should have been run differently with the base being lower down skiers right. Nice six pack chairs however.

Don't even get me started about how they cram 12 people into the gondola.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 17, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> Getting usernames confused. I am born and raised in the US and I find skiing in Canada to be unreal. Canadian customs can suck and take forever but it is definitely worth a trip.



As a very frequent US/Canada traveller, get a NEXUS pass.  50$ for 5 years and you get to bypass all lines.  Even if you only come to Canada once a year, you'll be happy.


----------



## summit62 (Oct 17, 2012)

Edd said:


> Probably enjoying the advantage of an unusually strong family vote.
> 
> I've day tripped Smuggs but haven't stayed in their village. Is there any nightlife happening at all?



No, really no nightlife at all.  There is a bar in the village that was nearly deserted during my visit last year.  Who the heck wants to drive 45 mins to Burlington and back after a long day of skiing?  Really great family programs and convenient village set up when traveling with children.  With a young son at home, I will be back soon.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

I dont care where you were born Pat, the point is, not that many people are going to deal with that to ski the Chic Chocs or Le Massif. Good for you you think its unreal, the majority doesnt agree.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Pat needs to get over the Canada thing. 99% of us are not going to get passports, deal with customs, annoying french wannabes or BC hippies to ski in Canada when we can get just as good, if not better skiing, here in the US. End of story.


I'm not talking about flying west but going thru the boarder by car to ski either the Eastern Townships or driving up to Quebec City is no hassle at all. The worst that can happen is a little wait because of cars in front of you, but often there aren't. Mt. St. Anne or Le Massif should definitely be on that list.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not talking about flying west but going thru the boarder by car to ski either the Eastern Townships or driving up to Quebec City is no hassle at all. The worst that can happen is a little wait because of cars in front of you, but often there aren't. Mt. St. Anne or Le Massif should definitely be on that list.



Right, so they should spend more time in a car than it would take to fly to Jackson for inferior terrain. Good call. After gas, buying a passport, dealing with customs (Ive crossed the border hundreds of times family has a place up there, its not always easy peasy), its probably more expensive as well. Time is money. 

Theres a reason the readers didnt vote them in, noone cares to go there from the US.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Right, so they should spend more time in a car than it would take to fly to Jackson for inferior terrain. Good call. After gas, buying a passport, dealing with customs (Ive crossed the border hundreds of times family has a place up there, its not always easy peasy), its probably more expensive as well. Time is money.
> 
> Theres a reason the readers didnt vote them in, noone cares to go there from the US.


First off the cost of gas is a lot less than the cost of a plane ticket, especially if your splitting cost with someone else & I have a passport for a lot more important reasons than crossing the Canadian border. Secondly I'm talking about the rankings of eastern ski areas not western areas. Your not wanting to go to Canada is fine by me as well as many others.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Right, so they should spend more time in a car than it would take to fly to Jackson for inferior terrain. Good call. After gas, buying a passport, dealing with customs (Ive crossed the border hundreds of times family has a place up there, its not always easy peasy), its probably more expensive as well. Time is money.
> 
> Theres a reason the readers didnt vote them in, noone cares to go there from the US.



Sounds like it is similar to Whiteface or Sugarloaf with an added boarder crossing.


----------



## EPB (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Right, so they should spend more time in a car than it would take to fly to Jackson for inferior terrain. Good call. After gas, buying a passport, dealing with customs (Ive crossed the border hundreds of times family has a place up there, its not always easy peasy), its probably more expensive as well. Time is money.
> 
> Theres a reason the readers didnt vote them in, noone cares to go there from the US.



How come people have voted Tremblant number one for the last 15 years? Quebec City and Tremblant are within 25 minutes of the same drive time from Boston, with QC slightly closer.


----------



## farlep99 (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> Right, so they should spend more time in a car than it would take to fly to Jackson for inferior terrain. Good call. After gas, buying a passport, dealing with customs (Ive crossed the border hundreds of times family has a place up there, its not always easy peasy), its probably more expensive as well. Time is money.
> 
> Theres a reason the readers didnt vote them in, noone cares to go there from the US.



Buying a passport?  They're good for 10yrs & if you're only going to Canada, Mexico, or islands you can get the 'passport card' for $55 also valid for 10 years.  That's $5.50/year.  Sure it's something, but I wouldn't consider it a deterrance for people heading to Eastern Canada for skiing.  I think driving distance is the biggest deterrant.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

eastern powder baby said:


> How come people have voted Tremblant number one for the last 15 years? Quebec City and Tremblant are within 25 minutes of the same drive time from Boston, with QC slightly closer.




This is a stupid point. MadPat is complaining that there arent more Canadian resorts. Im arguing as to why there arent more. Not why there arent any on there at all. Can you follow a conversation, or just want to cherry pick arguments that make you look right regardless of context?


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Sounds like it is similar to Whiteface or Sugarloaf with an added boarder crossing.



And a couple extra hours.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> First off the cost of gas is a lot less than the cost of a plane ticket & I have a passport for a lot more important reasons than crossing the Canadian border. Secondly I'm talking about the rankings of eastern ski areas not western areas. Your not wanting to go to Canada is fine by me as well as many others.



Im not ranking Western resorts, Im arguing that it would be easier for someone to go to Jackson, than an Eastern Township hill in Canada, therefor not many Canadian resorts are going to be ranked by readers. 

You defenders need to get over the fact that most US skiers arent going to go to Canada. Its not a slap in the face, just reality.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> This is a stupid point. MadPat is complaining that there arent more Canadian resorts. Im arguing as to why there arent more. Not why there arent any on there at all. Can you follow a conversation, or just want to cherry pick arguments that make you look right regardless of context?



You keep talking about MadPat, but do you realize he hasn't even posted in this thread?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> And a couple extra hours.


The Eastern Townships are actually closer to me in NYC than Sugarloaf or Sunday River.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 17, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> You keep talking about MadPat, but do you realize he hasn't even posted in this thread?



I think I need to get my eyes checked. Seriously. 

Either way, its pretty clear who Im talking to in context of this thread.


----------



## EPB (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> This is a stupid point. MadPat is complaining that there arent more Canadian resorts. Im arguing as to why there arent more. Not why there arent any on there at all. Can you follow a conversation, or just want to cherry pick arguments that make you look right regardless of context?



I'm saying that the rationale you provided isn't adequate with Tremblant at #1 as the key piece of evidence.  I could go into why your Jackson Hole/airplane example is asinine too (and really your whole argument), but you're not worth my time.  I understand that condescension is your primary mode of defense on this forum, but can you take a reasonable counterpoint without losing your cool?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2012)

marcski said:


> I guess its me...but, I think the Stratton lift system stinks. Granted they have a lot of HS lifts, but ever since they moved the North American Chair and took out the old Grizzly....I feel you spend a lot of time traversing and generally on weekends they have really long liftlines.  They need to make the snowbowl a HS lift....that would help.



I've only skied there under the current lift system and definitely agree on the the Snowbowl lift.  It would appear they really screwed up with the the Shooting Star lift.  They should've just replaced the old Kidderbrook with that lift.   Now all of those trails on that side of the mountain require you to ski to the base and take 2 lifts back up to ski them.  This just makes the line in the Sunbowl even more of a disaster.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 17, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I've only skied there under the current lift system and definitely agree on the the Snowbowl lift.  It would appear they really screwed up with the the Shooting Star lift.  They should've just replaced the old Kidderbrook with that lift.   Now all of those trails on that side of the mountain require you to ski to the base and take 2 lifts back up to ski them.  This just makes the line in the Sunbowl even more of a disaster.


If they would have run the Shooting Star lift further down the mountain  skiers right of where it's located now not only would it have eliminated the blind left turn to get to it but it would've been accessible to those skiing down from the Kidderbrook area.

As far as Snowbowl they rarely run it during the week & I for one don't mind slow fixed grip lifts. In fact the additional rest time is something I look forward to on occassion.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2012)

fbrissette said:


> As a very frequent US/Canada traveller, get a NEXUS pass.  50$ for 5 years and you get to bypass all lines.  Even if you only come to Canada once a year, you'll be happy.



That's really helpful. Thank you


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> I dont care where you were born Pat, the point is, not that many people are going to deal with that to ski the Chic Chocs or Le Massif. Good for you you think its unreal, the majority doesnt agree.



Again....not Pat


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2012)

AdironRider said:


> This is a stupid point. MadPat is complaining that there arent more Canadian resorts. Im arguing as to why there arent more. Not why there arent any on there at all. Can you follow a conversation, or just want to cherry pick arguments that make you look right regardless of context?



My complaint has nothing to do with the fact that I would have liked to see more Canadian mountains on the list. I just think it's ridiculous that the 2 mountains I mentioned don't even crack the top 25 in the west. There are plenty of mountains on that list that are not easily accessible either. Kicking Horse, Revelstoke, and Alyeska should all be in the top 25. Period.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 17, 2012)

Not that I agree with it, but Waterville Valley captured the #12 spot, a huge advancement for them. They haven't been in the top 20 for a few years.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 17, 2012)

cannonist said:


> Not that I agree with it, but Waterville Valley captured the #12 spot, a huge advancement for them. They haven't been in the top 20 for a few years.



Based on this, I tried SKI's link again and this time it worked so that I could see the other rankings (10-20) which are listed below:  

11.  Sugarbush
12.  Waterville Valley
13.  Bretton Woods
14.  Stratton
15.  Okemo
16.  Mount Snow
17.  Cannon
18.  Snowshoe
19.  Wildcat
20.  Attitash

Source:  http://www.skinet.com/ski/galleries/resort-guide-2013-east

Comment.....


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 17, 2012)

cannonist said:


> Not that I agree with it, but Waterville Valley captured the #12 spot, a huge advancement for them. They haven't been in the top 20 for a few years.



No one on this board has discussed Waterville's expansion plans which seem to be in the works.  I find it interesting that most of the major expansion is going on in NH.  I gotta get up there and check out the new terrain at Mittersill (I missed it back in the day) Loon, and now it looks like Waterville.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2012)

4aprice said:


> No one on this board has discussed Waterville's expansion plans which seem to be in the works.  I find it interesting that most of the major expansion is going on in NH.  I gotta get up there and check out the new terrain at Mittersill (I missed it back in the day) Loon, and now it looks like Waterville.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



There is a couple of threads on the expansion on here


----------



## cannonist (Oct 17, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> There is a couple of threads on the expansion on here




There hasn't been any major updates on the Waterville Expansion for a while, but I am sure we'll be hearing more come december when the projects begin.


----------



## rev bubba (Oct 19, 2012)

Whenever I read a mountain review in Ski, I get the impression that the Food Channel must own the magazine because most of the articles are more concerned with quality and availability of food over actual skiing. With that criteria in mind, Tremblant probably is the number one eastern resort. 

I've spent a week there and done some day trips out of Montreal and I always get the feeling that I'm at a Disney Resort. Disney is good at building fun resorts so calling it Disney-like is a compliment.

In the end, the place my friends and I always end up at, year after year, is Mad River Glen where we stay at the Barn, have breakfast with Betsey and the Barn Boys and drink cheap beer. If the skiing is marginal, we use it as our base and head to other areas.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Whenever I read a mountain review in Ski, I get the impression that the Food Channel must own the magazine because most of the articles are more concerned with quality and availability of food over actual skiing. With that criteria in mind, Tremblant probably is the number one eastern resort.
> 
> I've spent a week there and done some day trips out of Montreal and I always get the feeling that I'm at a Disney Resort. Disney is good at building fun resorts so calling it Disney-like is a compliment.
> 
> In the end, the place my friends and I always end up at, year after year, is Mad River Glen where we stay at the Barn, have breakfast with Betsey and the Barn Boys and drink cheap beer. If the skiing is marginal, we use it as our base and head to other areas.



I agree.  They also do a lot of "product placement."  I only read it because I get it for free, but it is so sad to see how the magazine has fallen into a demise from what it used to be.  It got so bad that they would literally run an article in SKI one month, and then the next month or so, the same article, with some changes, would be in SKIING.  Both merged a few years back.  

I've turned to Backcountry and POWDER.  Both are very substantive and very well done.  I also picked up a copy of Freeskier and may even subscribe to that.  So there are some good alternatives out there.


----------



## midd (Oct 19, 2012)

Steep, but the only one I still subscripe to is the Ski Journal.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 19, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> & I have a passport for a lot more important reasons than crossing the Canadian border.



Thailand for the katoeys_?_


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/


http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/pdf/2012RS OverallWinnersA.pdf


http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/pdf/2012RS Winners by State.pdf



More realistic survey I think although I could argue a few choices.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/
> 
> 
> http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/pdf/2012RS%20OverallWinnersA.pdf
> ...



Actually seems a little too much NY/NJ leaning as in too many people poled in those states


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 24, 2012)

Wouldn't it be ironic if next week Holiday Valley opened with 3 ft?  It's possible.   


Alex


Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 24, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if next week Holiday Valley opened with 3 ft?  It's possible.
> 
> 
> Alex
> ...



Ironic and most likely very sad for areas east of there as they may be underwater.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 24, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ironic and most likely very sad for areas east of there as they may be underwater.



I was actually trying to be a little funny and cute because of the HV bashing (legitimate or not) in this particular thread BUT the water issues (and the wind) on the other side of the storm are certainly of concern.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Skimaine (Oct 24, 2012)

How did Saddleback stuff the ballot box?  I love what they are doing and love the mountain, but snowmaking is not one of there strengths.  Also they are better known for not grooming then they are for grooming.  Overall well played by their fans.


----------

